# best idea for tank setup



## dadds (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi everyone my names bill and im new here. I just recently moved from NJ to KY and my best friend that lives here she got me a betta. His name is rupert (or ruppie) and i will post some picks of him soon. She bought him some real plants, gravel and a 2 - 3 gallon vase from micheals. During his cleaning the glass must have been cheap so it got a crack in it.

After reading this forum for the past few days i decided to take everyones advice and in his temp home i got him a heater and he has loved it so far (it just got cold at night). He is living in another vase thats maybe almost 2 gallons but its unfiltered and no good light. Which brings me to my question.

After going to both meijers and petsmart and looking at all the options im leaning more towards a 10 gallon tank. I dont like how the smaller tanks are shaped and i would like to get one with a lid that has the filter and light in it. 

If i get this 10 gallon one what would be the best option to get the most out of it? Do i divide it into 2 and get another betta? or do i get a few tanks mates and which ones would you recommend? Thanks! and this is one of the best places for information on the net


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Why does everybody on this forum live in Kentucky? lol.

You can divide it, add tank mates, or (the betta would love this) leave him to have the whole tank to himself.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

thats what i would do


----------



## Angelmonster (May 27, 2009)

I would suggest getting 3 cory cats  They will clean the bottom and leave the betta alone. Just put some cave-like decorations in there for them to hide ^_^


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

or you can clean it by hand like i do its fun


----------



## dadds (Jul 2, 2009)

thanks for the get tips i think i will let him have the whole thing with the possibility of the cory cats that way they keep the algae levels down

topfin has a 10 gallon kit for 50 bucks at petsmart but its no on their website does anyone know if thats a good one? or should i just every separate? i would like to have something with a lid on it

i just added ruppie as my avatar!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

i would get the 10 gallon hagan one


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ruppie looks like Namu (the one who started it all)!! BTW Namu is alive and healthy to this day


----------



## dadds (Jul 2, 2009)

ifish said:


> i would get the 10 gallon hagan one



where is the best place to find it?

i didnt know picking out a tank would so hard lol

there is just so many options but i have to wait 2 weeks anyway before i can make the purchase

poor ruppie has to tough it out :-( at least he is nice and warm in his temp home


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Yeah, it just makes better sense, financially, to buy a tank kit. Since you already have a heater, you would have everything you need, just some new decorations if you wanted.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Theres not THAT many of us from Kentucky. lol


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

wait i ment to say 10 leiter


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Go for the 10 gallon,walmart has a good kit for that. Not sure on price though.


----------



## dadds (Jul 2, 2009)

i will check out walmart this weekend thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## dadds (Jul 2, 2009)

well this morning i woke to find that rupert passed last night 

i checked him yesterday just to make sure he was healthy after reading all the tips on this forum and nothing looked wrong with him

he made a bubble nest and ate yesterday and when i turned the light on he swam all over his temp home chasing his reflection (just like any other day)

his water was changed on wed and i was going to do it today before i left for my trip so i dont know what was wrong but this is just sad


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

wow, so many betta's just up and dying after being very healthy lately.

Sorry about Rupert.


----------



## dadds (Jul 2, 2009)

thanks neenjar it is very sad but when i get back from my trip i will get a 10 gallon and cycle it before i get another betta(s)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Rupert!


----------



## dadds (Jul 2, 2009)

well i just got back from dallas and im overwhelmed by how many new threads there are lol

im going to head out to the stores tomorrow and see what i can find in the way of tanks and i just wanted to thank everyone on here for their help and i will try to catch up on the forum in the next few days as well


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I'm a little late, but I am sorry to hear about Rupert. And I hope cycling your 10 gallon tank goes well...


----------



## sweetviolets (Jul 14, 2009)

Rupert was a beautiful fish. I'm so sorry to hear about his passing.


----------

